# كيف تنتصر على الفكر الردئ؟



## marmora jesus (9 نوفمبر 2009)

*[font=freestyle ******]1 ـ لا تخف من الأفكار ، ولا تفترض هزيمتك أمامها . بل قل مع الرسول : 
" أستطيع كل شئ في المسيح الذي يقويني " ( في4 : 13 ) . 
واصمد في قتال الأفكار متذكراً تلك العبارة الجميلة : " مستأسرين كل فكر لطاعة المسيح " 
( 2كو10 : 5 ) 


2 - درب نفسك على أن تتولى قيادة أفكارك . ولا تجعل الأفكار تقودك . 


3 – أملأ فكرك باستمرار بشيء روحي ... حتى إذا أتاه الشيطان بفكر رديء ، لا يجد الذهن متفرغاً له . اشغل نفسك ... فهذا علاج وقائي . 

إذن لا تترك عقلك في فراغ ، خوفاً من أن يحتله الشيطان ويغرس فيه ما يريد . 
ولهذا فإن القراءة الروحية مفيدة جداً .. ليس فقط في شغل الذهن ومنع الأفكار الرديئة عنه ، وإنما أيضاً لها فائدة إيجابية ، لأنها تعطي الفكر مادة روحية للتأمل ، وتعطي القلب مشاعر محبة لله قوياً في طرد الأفكار المضادة ... 


4 ـ كن متيقظاً باستمرار ، ساهراً على نقاوة قلبك ، فلا يسرقك الفكر الخاطئ دون أن تحس . 

واطرد الأفكار من بادئ الأمر حينما تكون ضعيفة ، وأنت لا تزال قوياً ... 
لإنك إن تركن الأفكار الخاطئة باقية فترة في ذهنك ، لا تلبث أن تثبت أقدمها وتقوي عليك . وكلما اسمر واستقرت في داخلك ، تضعف أنت ولا تستطيع مقاومتها وتسقط . لذلك كن متيقظاً وسريعاً في طرد الأفكار . وتذكر قول المرتل في المزمور : 
" يا بنت بابل الشقية طوبي لمن يمسك أطفالك ويدفنهم عند الصخرة " ( مز137 ) .
فهو يخاطب بابل أرض السبي ، التي تسبي إليها قلبه . فيقول طوبي لمن يمسك أطفالك ، أي الخطايا وهي صغيرة ، وهي في مبدئها ، قبل أن تتطور ، ويدفنها عند الصخرة . " والصخرة كانت المسيح " ( 1كو10 : 4 ) . 


5 ـ اهتم بالفضيلة الروحية التي يسمونها " استحياء الفكر " . 

أقصد بهذا أنه عندما يكون فكرك ملتصقاً بالله ، بالصلاة ، بالتأمل ، بعبارات الحب ، بالتسبيح وبالترتيل . حينئذ يستحي الفكر ـ وهو ملتصق بالله .. ومن أن تشغله أفكار الخطية ، فيرفضها ، وهذا علاج روحي .. 
من هنا كان إنشغال الفكر بالله علاجاً وقائياً من الأفكار الخاطئة . إذ يستحي من التاقه السابق بالرب . 


6 ـ ومن الناحية المضادة ، ابتعد عن العثرات التي تجلب لك أفكاراً خاطئة . 

ابتعد عن كل لقاء ضار ، وعن كل صادقة أو معاشرة خاطئة . ابتعد عن القراءات التي تجلب أفكاراً مدنسة أو على الأقل تتهيك عن الفكر الروحي . ابتعد عما يشبه هذا من السامعات والمناظر والأحاديث وكل مسببات الفكر البطال . 


7 – وما دامت الحواس هي أبواب الفكر ، فلتكن حواسك نقيه ، لتجلب لك أفكاراً نقيه . 

إن تراخيت مع الحواس ، فإنك بذلك إنما تحارب نفسك بنفسك ، فاحترس إذن ولتكن حواسك معك وليست ضدك . ومن هنا كان التأمل في صور القديسين ، وسماع أخبارهم ، وسماع الألحان والقداسات ، وجو الكنيسة من بخور وأنوار وأيقونات وطقوس روحية ، كل ذلك يجلب للقلب أفكاراً روحانية . 


8 ـ أحترس من الأفكار المتوسطة ، التي ليست هي خيراً ولا شراً . 

لأنها كثيراً ما تكون تمهيداً لأفكار خاطئة . فالذي لا يضبط فكره ، وإنما يتركه شارداً هنا وهناك ، قد يرسو على موضوع خاطئ ويستقر فيه ... فمن الناحية الإيجابية اربط فكرك بمحبة الله ، أو بأي موضوع نافع ، أو حتى بعملك ودراساتك وخدمتك ومسئولياتك ، لكي لا يسرح في أمور عديمة الفائدة . 


9 ـ إذا أتعبك الفكر ولم تستطيع أن تنتصر عليه ، اهرب منه بالحديث مع الناس . 

حتى إن كنت في وحدة أو خلوة ، اترك وحدتك وخلوتك واختلط بغيرك . لأن حديثك مع الناس يطرد الفكر الخاطئ منك ، إذ لا يستطيع عقلك أن ينشغل بموضوع الفكر وبالأحاديث في نفس الوقت . واعرف أن الوحدة بمعناها الروحي هي اختلاء مع الله . فإن تحولت إلى اختلاء مع الأفكار الشريرة ، فالخلطة أفضل منها طبعاً ... 
 
 10 – استعن على طرد الفكر بالصلاة . 
 
والأب الكاهن يقول للرب في القداس الإلهي : " كل فكر لا يرضي صلاحك ، فليبتعد عنا " 
وهناك قاعدة روحية أحب أن أقولها لك في محاربة الأفكار وهي : 


11 – الهروب من الأفكار خير من محاربتها . لأن الفكر الشرير الذي ينشغل به عقلك : حتى لو انتصرت عليه ، يكون قد لوثك في الطريق . 

لا تخدع نفسك قائلاً : [ سأري كيف يسير الفكر وكيف ينتهي ] ـ ولو من باب حب الاستطلاع ..! لأنك تعرف تماماً أن هذا الفكر سيضرك . فلا داعي لتجربة تعرف نتيجتها .. 
ولا تتهاون أيضاً قائلاً : [ أنا أستطيع أن أهزم الأفكار . ولكنني أناقشها لأظهر ضعفها ] .. فربما تغلبك الأفكار ، وهي التي تظهر ضعفك .. 
ثم لماذا تضيع طاقاتك في القتال ؟ 
اشغل عقلك بشيء طاهر مقدس يقويك في الحياة الروحية ، ويزيد حرارتك ، بدلآً من هذه الصراعات التي لا تفيدك شيئاً بل تضرك . 


12 ـ اعرف أيضاً أن الأفكار إذا استمرت ، قد تقود إلى أفكار أو شهوات فتكون أخطر لأنها تنتقل من الذهن إلى القلب ، ومن الفكر إلى العاطفة . 


منقول
​
[/font]*


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 نوفمبر 2009)

موضوع فى غايه الاهميه 
تسلم ايدك
ميررررسى ليك على الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## candy shop (10 نوفمبر 2009)

موضوع مميز 

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااا مرموره 

ربنا يبارك حياتك
​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (11 نوفمبر 2009)

موضوع طيب
شكرا لكــــــــــــــ​


----------



## ارووجة (11 نوفمبر 2009)

موضوع مهم جداا
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## النهيسى (11 نوفمبر 2009)

*موضوع

رائع وجميل ومتكامل جدا

العدرا تبارككم​*


----------



## marmora jesus (17 نوفمبر 2009)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع فى غايه الاهميه
> 
> تسلم ايدك
> ميررررسى ليك على الموضوع
> ...


 

ميرسي لمرورك الجميل يا كوكو

ربنا معاك ويباركك​


----------



## marmora jesus (24 نوفمبر 2009)

candy shop قال:


> موضوع مميز ​
> 
> شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااا مرموره ​
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


 

ميرسي لمرورج الجميل يا ماما كاندي

ربنا معاكي ويباركك​


----------



## marmora jesus (26 فبراير 2010)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> موضوع طيب
> 
> 
> شكرا لكــــــــــــــ​


 

ميرسي لمرورك يا قمر
ربنا معاكي ويباركك​


----------



## marmora jesus (27 مايو 2010)

ارووجة قال:


> موضوع مهم جداا
> ربنا يبارك حياتك




ميرسي لمرورك يا قمر
ربنا معاكي ويباركك​


----------



## marmora jesus (27 مايو 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *موضوع​*
> 
> *رائع وجميل ومتكامل جدا*​
> 
> *العدرا تبارككم*​


 

ميرسي لمرور حضرتك الغالي
ربنا معاك ويباركك​


----------



## happy angel (28 مايو 2010)

* لا تخف من الأفكار ، ولا تفترض هزيمتك أمامها . بل قل مع الرسول : 
 أستطيع كل شئ في المسيح الذي يقويني  ( في4 : 13 ) .
نصائح هامة جدااا لحياتنا الروحية
ميرسى ياقمر موضوع جميل جداا
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## meero (28 مايو 2010)

*يارب قدس افكارنا وحواسنا واحفظها فى دمك *
*بجد موضوع رائع مرموره*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك *


----------



## marmora jesus (13 يونيو 2010)

happy angel قال:


> *لا تخف من الأفكار ، ولا تفترض هزيمتك أمامها . بل قل مع الرسول : *​
> *أستطيع كل شئ في المسيح الذي يقويني ( في4 : 13 ) .*
> *نصائح هامة جدااا لحياتنا الروحية*
> *ميرسى ياقمر موضوع جميل جداا*
> ...


 

ميرسي لمرورك يا ماما هابي
ربنا معاكي ويباركك​


----------



## marmora jesus (13 يونيو 2010)

meero قال:


> *يارب قدس افكارنا وحواسنا واحفظها فى دمك *
> *بجد موضوع رائع مرموره*
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك *


 

ميرسي لمرورك يا قمر
ربنا معاكي ويباركك​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (13 يونيو 2010)

كلام ممتاز .. ونصائح فعلا صحيحة .
شكرا يا مرمورة​


----------



## ماجو2010 (13 يونيو 2010)

موضوع

*رائع وجميل جدا*​


*الرب يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## marmora jesus (27 يونيو 2010)

!ابن الملك! قال:


> كلام ممتاز .. ونصائح فعلا صحيحة .
> 
> 
> شكرا يا مرمورة​




ميرسي لمرورك ابن الملك
ربنا معاك ويباركك​


----------



## marmora jesus (27 يونيو 2010)

ماجو2010 قال:


> موضوع​
> *رائع وجميل جدا*​
> 
> 
> ...


 


ميرسي لمرورك يا قمر
ربنا معاكي ويباركك​


----------



## nerooo_jesus (27 يونيو 2010)

جميل اوى يا جميل وخطوات مش صعبة نهائى
ربنا ينقى افكارنا دايما


----------



## be believer (28 يوليو 2012)

> *[FONT=freestyle ******] الهروب من الأفكار خير من محاربتها . لأن الفكر الشرير الذي ينشغل به عقلك : حتى لو انتصرت عليه ، يكون قد لوثك في الطريق . [/FONT]*


*شيء كبير , شيء قدير
شكرااااااً*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (28 يوليو 2012)

*,.*

موضوع فى غآية آلأهمية
ونصآئح ثمينة

*آلرب يبآركـ حيآتكـ يآ قمرهـ*



*.،*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (28 يوليو 2012)

روووووووعه 
ميرسي كتيييييير للموضوع
ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## amgd beshara (29 يوليو 2012)

اكثر من رااااائع و مهم جدا
شكرا لتعبك


----------

